
The Case For Copyright Reform - zoowar
http://falkvinge.net/2012/04/24/book-release-the-case-for-copyright-reform/
======
AceJohnny2
As his about page states, the author is the founder of the Swedish (and first)
Pirate Party. More importantly, he's a very interesting and well-argumented
thinker on copyright.

------
billpatrianakos
I'm glad it's about reform rather than abolishment. I haven't gotten too deply
into the book yet but the fact that the word 'reform' is right in the title
gives me hope. I'm always (unsuccessfully) trying to impress upon people that
copyright isn't a bad thing, it's just how it's used by many these days that
creates problems. A lot of people try to convince me that we don't need
copyright at all and the next thing you know those same people are upset about
someone violating their copyright. Copyright is a two way street and as much
as its abused it's also quite helpful too.

But all that's beside the point. I love the idea of reform. There are huge
problems with the way copyright is implemented (my biggest qualm is the life +
70 year term) and while I doubt it can ever be completely fixed it's obvious
that there's room for improvement. Politically feasible reform is music to my
ears.

~~~
Natsu
> Politically feasible reform is music to my ears.

You might like the works of William Patry. He's one of the top experts on US
copyright law and has written extensively on that very subject.

